
Coronavirus Job Hazard: Employees Don Masks, Meet Resistance - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/coronavirus-job-hazard-employees-don-masks-meet-resistance-11585132200
======
pwg
No paywall: [http://archive.is/pzJbT](http://archive.is/pzJbT)

